# Lawn tractor tire test!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtxuQDItkaA&feature=related]YouTube - burn out burnout lawn mower[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Darn...... Sounds like a small block in that! Certainly pissed off!


----------



## tractorJohn (Sep 18, 2010)

What were they pouring on the tire? Almost looked like dish soap, but I can't imagine that could be right.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it was motor oil! Pretty darn pissed off motor though don't you think?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im subscribed to him on YT- he has some serious hot rod tractors . It looked like veggie oil- probably is motor oil tho. 

Thats a big twin on that tractor with headers - when i ran my 18.5 opposed twin with shorty headers on my murray , it sounded exactally like a harley davidson.


----------

